# How do you Know when your pup has to Go?



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

What does your pup do to let you know it's time to go potty? Now that s/he is older, has that changed?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

When you come into our house, you go thru the kitchen and into the living room area. Well, when Tucker has to go, he goes and sits in the living room area on the carpet right in front of the kitchen floor, and looks at the door and then just cocks his head and stares at me until I get up. If we are in bed and he has to go, then he licks me all over the face until I get up.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Depending where I am Scooby just comes to me and stares until I guess what he wants. When I ask if he wants to go potty he responds with excitement and jumps up then runs for the back door.








If we are in bed he wakes us up by standing on one of us and licking our face till we are awake then runs to the foot of the bed. This rarely happens though as he always seems to hold till we are up.







If he is desparate to go he will bark at us or whine to let us know.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

When Pico's former owners were training him, he would go to the back door and sit and whine to be let out. Since they often weren't around to hear or see him, he wound up pooping on the mat and peeing on the carpet.

When I got him I took him out every 20 minutes for several weeks until he learned to come to me and give me the "Maltese Mind Meld Stare" which was indesputably a request to go out to potty.

Now, when he has to poop he goes first to my husbands chair and sits to the precise left of it in a specific spot and gives him "the stare". If my husband doesn't want to take him out for some reason he will yell to me "your dog wants to go outside" and Pico takes this as notice to come run into my room, peek around the corner and give ME "the stare".

Sometimes he fools us and just wants to go check his pee-mail and see if there are any cats to chase but if he really, really, really, HAS to go we can always tell by his body language.

If I know he doesn't have to go and is just trying to "mullet" me, I will shake my head and say "no, we aren't going outside" at which point he gives up and jumps up in my lap.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex will run between me and the door and then grab onto my pant leg or whatever he can get a hold of, to try and pull me to the door if I dont respond to him fast enough. We also have a doggy door that he will go out to poo, but for some reason he likes me to take him out to the front when he has to pee. If I ask him if he needs to go potty, if he does he will run up to the door and stand on his hind legs with his front feet leaning on the door.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Little C whines at the door if she really can't wait...but we have set times we go (due to my job) and she generally just waits until then. Sir N adjusts himself to whatever schedule I set within two days. But, if for some reason he really can't wait until the appointed time, he goes to the bathroom in the bathroom.

I'm not really a control freak, it's just that I have to be at work from 9:00 am to 1:00 pm and then from 2:45 pm to 7:30 pm. So, it's best if they go before work, during the break, and after work. And like I said, Sir N is welcome to go in the bathroom at any time. Little C is, too, but she hasn't caught onto that yet.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

When your puppy has to go, he will sniff in circles, at least thats what Rosie does.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

these have got to be the cutest stories i've ever heard!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

If we are in bed, Caesar comes and licks our face. If we are awake he will usually drag his leash (which is kept infront of the door) over to one of us.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

If we are in bed and Tavish has to go potty, he will sit on top of me and look at me with his tongue hanging out as he pants loudly. During the day I can usually tell when he has to go by his body language. He has a spot where he goes on his pee pads, and he is very good about peeing on them, but sometimes he will come and ask to go outside to do his business. I think it's just an excuse to get out and bark at the neighbor's dog.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey rings her bell, with which I just changed to a wind chime so I could hear it better.







And it's working out great! When I first got Abbey, I crate trained her -letting her out only to potty, play, and eat. I had her eating on a schedule then and taking her out to potty every 2 hours, after naps, eating, and playing. Everytime I took her out the same door and took her paw and rang the bell and said "potty, outside"

When she was alittle younger, she went through a period of ringing the bell then just peeing right on the floor. She was ringing the bell, though!! LOL







Now, she knows to ring and wait!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I have been training Cosmo on the bell too. He went through the
stage of ringing it when he wants to go out to play, and then I
got a little too relaxed on having him ring is so I am starting to be
more consistent with it because he has been having a lot of accidents
lately. Back to square one and keeping the old eagle eye on him.

He did make me mad though the little booger butt, my hubby said a couple
of weeks ago (when he was doing good with the bell) I was gone that night
and the hubby told me he rang the bell and sat by the door and looked at
my husband, he asked if he needed to go outside and he BARKED at him.
Can you believe that?  He never does that for me the little bugger.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

What great stories,, Summer still uses the pee pads she's getting better but every once in awhile she will just up and go pee in the kids powderroom or my sons room







boy does he hate that :lol: I don't even want to get the black light out








How do we know when its time to go Summer starts to stiff and goes in circles If she's circling really fast it's the big business








I have to say she's getting so much better maybe when she's 10 or so she have in down














I wish I could do it all over again I would crate train her. I love the bell idea


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Aug 26 2005, 05:53 PM
> *When Pico's former owners were training him, he would go to the back door and sit and whine to be let out.  Since they often weren't around to hear or see him, he wound up pooping on the mat and peeing on the carpet.
> 
> When I got him I took him out every 20 minutes for several weeks until he learned to come to me and give me the "Maltese Mind Meld Stare" which was indesputably a request to go out to potty.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This is so cute. This is similar to what Chester does. And we go through the same ritual. If we are down stairs in the basement he will just give us that stare too. I will say Chester has to go out to my husband.







I have problems with my knees so sometimes going up and down the stairs is too much. Chelsey knows how to ring the bell, Chester never caught on to that one. He will let Chelsey do it for him. ( Really) Now that Chelsey goes on the wizdog she will only ring the bell to go play outside with Chester. She is really good wit the wizdog and will just go upstairs to her area and go on it or will just use a plan pee pad. If you tell her to come and she really has to go potty , she will walk right pass you and go do her thing. One time I thought she was ignoring me again and then I noticed she went potty... lots of treats for her. If both puppies are in there crates at the time they have to go, late at night .
Chester will do the yapping bark until we wake up. Chelsey, will scratch on the crate kind of a shuffle noise... Now why Chester will not bark to go out in the day when he is out of his crate ,we can't figure out. He barks for everything else. 

Chelsey will also lay down on the wizdog sometimes but it is ok ,because all the mess has gone through to the wee wee pad. She never seems to lay down on it if poo is there, so that is a good thing. I'm hoping when we get the new home we can put in a dog door, does anyone have one that replaces the whole glass sliding door? so you don't have to cut a whole in the screen. The other night Chelsey stayed upstairs with us in her bed as she was feeling well. She held it all night ..no issues at all. She did not even use the pad I put near her bed.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Aug 26 2005, 05:55 PM
> *Rex will run between me and the door and then grab onto my pant leg or whatever he can get a hold of, to try and pull me to the door if I dont respond to him fast enough.  We also have a doggy door that he will go out to poo, but for some reason he likes me to take him out to the front when he has to pee.  If I ask him if he needs to go potty, if he does he will run up to the door and stand on his hind legs with his front feet leaning on the door.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94312*


[/QUOTE]

What a smarty


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Baby Gizmo will sit and stare at you to let you know he needs to go. When you ask him do you need to potty, he does the potty dance all the way to the kitchen door. If we are asleep then he gets in your face licking and rubbing all over you until you get up to take him. I have him on a schedule but he still has times he needs to go more often when he drinks a lot of water.








The funniest thing a few months ago I was up getting ready for work and Baby Gizmo was aggravating my husband. My husband thought he was wanting to play. I told my husband that he didn't get up when I did and that he needed to go out. Baby Gizmo is particular of which one takes him out at certain times. Well, my silly husband didn't listen to me and the next thing I saw was Baby Gizmo hiking his leg and he peed on his back.














I couldn't get upset with him because it was so cute.







It was just like he was telling my husband if you don't take me to potty then I will teach you a lesson.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

How many of you use WIZ DOG? Do you like it? Pro's and Con's please.

Since my hubby is home all day with Tucker I am now realizing he is not as good watching him as I thought he was. 

We have taken away the xpen and Tucker is now back to a crate but due to the fact that he uses a pee pad and can step in it he now doesn't mind if he pees in his crate. He only has room to turn around and sleep in a ball.

I got up at midnight to take him out so to reduce the chance of his peeing in the crate.

He can't have anykind of blanket or towel in his crate. Has to be bare or he will pee thinking it's a pee pad.

I also have a thread under health as well thinking maybe I was giving him too much water. 

Please let me know what you all think of the wiz dog.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Connie,

I think the Wizdog is a great concept but overpriced! The price is 39.95? plus 9.15 for shipping to VA. So $49.09 will be charged to your card. They used to have a different grid that some people shared was easier on their paws but some dogs chewed it so now they replaced it with plaskolite egg crate. 

You can make your own with a replacement pan from dog.com

http://www.dog.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=110164+019&Cat=

The 24" inches pan takes 5 less inches of floor space (since the rim is not as wide as the wizdog's) but you only lose 1 inch in length of elimination space. I think it is $10.99 For this size you can use the standard Nature's Miracle pads.

The 30" inches pan takes one less inch (width) of floor space and gives you 2 inches in the width and 4 1/2 inches lengthwise more elimination space. (I think this size is $14.00) 

They even have a 36" one that is the perfect size for the Comfort Shape 23 x 36 inch pads they sell at Sams (120 pads for $23.00) 

http://www.samsclub.com/eclub/main_shoppin...7:-44116:628333


A Plaskolite egg crate (found in lighting panels section of Lowes or Home Depot) is $10.57 for a 24" x 48" panel. 


Whether you order the wizdog product online or make your own potty pan, I really liked the concept. Before I learned about the wizdog I had been using cat litter pans from Group One. I posted pics on my gallery so you can see the development of the concept.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000AH3S...284507&v=glance


My work hours can be unpredictable and it allows me to let the dogs have the run of the kitchen and laundryroom (pan is in the laundryroom). The grid helps in keeping their feet dry and also I think that after a while they associate the feeling of the grid with the potty pan. 

I wish I had known about it when I got the first maltese. I am still working on training him to go on it (Every now and then he still has accidents but luckily for me on the ceramic floor, never on carpet!








). He can hold pee forever in hopes I take him outside. However he goes #2 reliably on it no problem. They are both on schedule so their #2 are morning and evening 6:30 am/pm. I placed another one in the garage and let them go there in the morning so there won't be any smell in the house. 

On weekends when I am home I place newspaper on top of the pad under the grid and they go on it. Again, they get nothing in their paws and it is easier to pick up after paper has absorbed the liquid. 

As the weather is getting chillier, I cannot tell you enough how glad I am dogs can be used to use a "litter" pan.


How is Tucker trained? Outdoors only?

If he goes on the pads inside, place the pad in the tray in the elimination room and after a few days put the grid on. He will catch on fast.

Good luck.
Your husband will appreciate it, or you will appreciate your husband more since he won't let you down by not taking Tucker out enough!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex has decided on a new way to tell me. For the past two days he has got right up in my face and barked at me until I follow him to the door. I have always believed when he barks he is talking to me, now I know!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I would like to try Chloe on either the Wiz Dog or the Plaskolite crates. Right now she goes on wee wee pads in a crate pan. That is working out pretty well but I would also like to keep her paws from walking on the urine so how difficult do you think it would be to get her to go on a grid instead of the pads themselves? 

TIA
Lynda


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lynda_@Oct 30 2005, 01:39 PM
> *I would like to try Chloe on either the Wiz Dog or the Plaskolite crates.  Right now she goes on  wee wee pads in a crate pan.  That is working out pretty well but I would also like to keep her paws from walking on the urine so how difficult do you think it would be to get her to go on a grid instead of the pads themselves?
> 
> TIA
> ...


[/QUOTE]


If she goes on the pad in the crate pan, she would probably get the hang of it right away. And since you use the crate pan, the only thing you need is the plaskolite egg crate grid cut to measure. 
After a while you can put newspaper on top of the pad and save on pads... The grid raises their feet enough so that they do not get their paws wet. (And newspaper is free if you already subscribe!) 

let us know after you try either wizdog or grate on pan you already have. Good luck.

Michelle


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Michelle, Which would you recommend, the WizDog or the Plaskolite crate? Her crate pan measures 22 X 16 inside dimentions. Would the WizDog be bigger, or better or both?


Lynda


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lynda_@Oct 30 2005, 02:48 PM
> *Michelle,  Which would you recommend, the WizDog or the Plaskolite crate?  Her crate pan measures 22 X 16 inside dimentions.  Would the WizDog be bigger, or better or both?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


The wizdog crate part measures 15 1/4 inches x 23 inches. 

The grid they sent me with it is exactly the same type of plaskolite egg crate that you buy a whole sheet 2 ft by 4 ft long for $10.57 at Home Depot or Lowes which truly surprised me. The regular crate pans I find are sturdier and higher than the plastic material used in the wizdog and holds the crate in better as it is higher. (You can buy another tray and still have money and egg crate left over and be able to have a potty pan upstairs and downstairs.) The wizdog is $49.00 dollars counting shipping and does not give you that much extra room. Plus, if your dog is used to going to that pan already, it may be simpler for her to make the transition.

If there is a Lowe's or Home Depot near your home, you can have the exact same thing right away. 

I posted pics in my gallery a while back for people to see and compare. 


P.S. If groupone would come up with a 16 x 24 cat welcome mat I would like that better as the grid is better on their feet and the tray raises the grid part so that you can use kitty litter as the base which really helped a lot more with the smell.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Any tips on how to get her to go on the grid instead of the wee wee pad?

Lynda


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Just put the pad on the pan like you are doing now, then place the grid on top, then every now and then take her there and tell her "go potty" or whatever phrase you used for her in her training. I heard this vet on the radio say that dogs learn by repetition and that it takes some dogs 3000 reps to get it. Mia got it right away and it is fantastic. Lucky is sort of "do I have to do it in the laundry room?, can't you just take me out on a walk? kind of dog but slowly he is getting there. 

If the pad is always in the same room she will go to the same room once she has become "trained".

I was told by someone who teaches housebreaking that dogs are like children some learn it faster than others. 

I have to admit that Lucky learned to go outside real quick. He is bigger and could hold it until I got home. Mia seems to needed to go more often at the beginning. 

She might just think it feels different when she goes to the pad, but eventually she will get used to the feeling and not go on carpet. I only let mine in the family room carpet after they have gone on the grid, that is their reward.

Good luck.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, I went out and got the grid, cut it to size and put it down. She won't go on it. She turned around and pooped in the dining room







. How do I get her to go on it? I took it off and she did pee on her pad but I know if I put that grid back down I am going to start finding puddles here and there. Any really great tips or should I just let her go on the pad and forget the grate?









Lynda


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lynda_@Oct 31 2005, 06:50 PM
> *Ok, I went out and got the grid, cut it to size and put it down.  She won't go on it.  She turned around and pooped in the dining room
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Maybe put the pad on top of the grid until she gets more used to the feel of it underneath her?

You would have that same problem whether it was the wizdog. It takes a little while.

Good luck!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, that's a good idea. I will try it and let you know how I make out.

I appreciate the help.

Lynda


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, It's me again. Chloe will have nothing to do with the grate. I tried it under the wee wee pad that was soiled thinking that she would go on it if she smelled it but know way. I tried to sneak and put the grid down when she wasn't looking but she could tell it was there and would not walk on it. I am now thinking about just getting the Pish Pads. Has any one ever heard of them?

Lynda :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lynda_@Nov 3 2005, 03:23 PM
> *Hi, It's me again.  Chloe will have nothing to do with the grate.  I tried it under the wee wee pad that was soiled thinking that she would go on it if she smelled it but know way.  I tried to sneak and put the grid down when she wasn't looking but she could tell it was there and would not walk on it.  I am now thinking about just getting the Pish Pads.  Has any one ever heard of them?
> 
> Lynda :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=116340*


[/QUOTE]


Bet you are glad you did not spend $49 on the wizdog now! I am sorry to hear she is not adapting... How about stacking two pads and when she starts using them maybe graduating to 1 then to the grid? It is learning all over for her. 

BTW, check the two sides, one has flatter surface than the other. Just a suggestion.


----------

